# another lost soul from the UK



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

well after a succesfull Halloween party a couple of years ago Hubby and I have started making our first batch of REAL props for this year lol. Here in the UK Halloween is a tiny event with hardly anyone dressing up their yards and such like. The items available in the shops are very basic and very limited so if you want something we have to make it ourselves plus it's more fun, but not allways cheaper lol

Hubby is wanting to go over to America next year to see how Halloween should be done. But he's no idea where to go to and it's normally me who's the indecisive one.lol

All Hubbys friends make fun of him because all he says to them are "I love Halloween I do " lol

Hi, from a dark and overcast England. Samantha and Darren


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Same problem here in Australia Samantha. Welcome and good luck with your props.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. There is alot of information here and lots of nice people that enjoy helping others. 
Here is a link to a number of prop how-to's for you to look at.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!

Whereabouts in the UK? I'm searching for haunts around Edinburgh...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

pensivepumpkin said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> Whereabouts in the UK? I'm searching for haunts around Edinburgh...


we are from mansfield in Nottinghamshire.. not a sniff of any haunts around here. when the TOTs came the other year hubby insisted in having the candy in the back garden so they could see the displays. they were all made up because not many people bother over here


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! Everyone here is super nice and helpful. You are among friends!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Samantha and Darren. I'd use the search feature on the forum here and see if you can get in touch with others near you. There's nothing better than gathering with like minded haunters.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Samatha & Darren! 
We the lurking lunatics at Screaming Scarecrow LOVE Halloween too!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome. If you're wanting to see how America does Halloween I'll put you up. Of course I'll also put you to work. How are you at corpsing, tombstones and flamenco dancing?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

